# Micro/macro RP?



## lilfella (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello there, everyone!

I'm looking for a micro/macro RP partner, any gender. I have a male mouse fursona and I prefer being the smaller one. I love vore, mouthplay and fearplay, but I'm also super on board with fluffier and story based stuff. Any size is cool with me! 

I only write in paragraphs (no *s) and honestly just love talkin' about micromacro.  

I'd like to do DM rping (either DM on the forum or on the FA main site), but I'd be willing to download and make a kik if people really would like. I'm not able to do discord.

Thanks for lookin!  Let me know if you wanna get big~!


----------



## Tahla Wolf (Dec 26, 2018)

Heya lilfella. I haven't tried RP before, but your post caught my eye. I have a fursona who is a very large feral wolfess. It could work well as a size difference thing - as long as you are cool with me being an absolute beginner at RP. I could chase you around a bit if you want  Character sheet if you are curious.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have a giant evil pink cat. This could work?


----------



## Inferno folf (Nov 9, 2019)

I wanna roleplay hit me up on forum


----------



## Micro wolf/fox (Apr 22, 2022)

Looking for a roleplay in dms. 

I would be a 2 inch tall fox/wolf hybrid and encounter a normal anthro. Preferably a canine or feline. M/m or MF/m is fine. Nothing anal or death, but other things are fine since he would be captured and toyed with. Hope to hear from ya soon.


----------

